# Hi5 message



## mikasa_90

*si hy5-ul asta chiar k fff prost...nu stiu ce are:| 

nu te lasa nimik:| 

si cred k de 2 saptamani...:|' 

sa speram kasi revine)) 

nah..mai  vb... 


euu ma duc sa pap))k acum venit de la sc 
 adik nah...la 3 scapat dar m-am plimbărit prin oraş; 

poop:*:*:* 

mumoasoo:*:*:*

provo a tradurre:

e questo profilo hi5 è chiaro che è molto bello! Non so che ha.
Non ti lascia nulla.
E credo che da due settimane
speravo _________________
ma non abbiamo più parlato
io me ne vado ciao, che sono appena tornata da scuola, oggi niente, 
Alle 3 sono scappato ma dovevo uscire (per andare) in città

bacio affettuoso
*


----------



## robbie_SWE

mikasa_90 said:


> *si hy5-ul asta chiar k fff prost...nu stiu ce are:| *
> 
> *nu te lasa nimik:| *
> 
> *si cred k de 2 saptamani...:|' *
> 
> *sa speram kasi revine)) *
> 
> *nah..mai vb... *
> 
> 
> *euu ma duc sa pap))k acum venit de la sc *
> *adik nah...la 3 scapat dar m-am plimbărit prin oraş; *
> 
> *poop:*:*:* *
> 
> *mumoasoo:*:*:**
> 
> *provo a tradurre:*
> 
> *e questo profilo hi5 è chiaro che è molto bello! Non so che ha.*
> *Non ti lascia nulla.*
> *E credo che da due settimane*
> *speravo _________________*
> *ma non abbiamo più parlato*
> *io me ne vado ciao, che sono appena tornata da scuola, oggi niente, *
> *Alle 3 sono scappato ma dovevo uscire (per andare) in città*
> 
> *bacio affettuoso*


 
Mi dispiace, ma non credo che la sua traduzione è corretta. Temo che il messaggio originale è volgare. 

Back to English! 

Just a quick example to illustrate my presumption that it is indeed a vulgar message:

*



si hy5-ul asta chiar k fff prost...nu stiu ce are:|

Click to expand...

* 
_(and this hy5 really f**s badly...I don't know what's wrong with it/her/him) _

I might be wrong so let some of my fellow Romanians (who are more acquainted with the Hi5 language) take a shot at it.

 robbie


----------



## mikasa_90

*I read it on Hi5 of my friend.
But why I was wrong?
*


----------



## Trisia

Eh? 

I'm sorry, I don't speak Italian.

Just wanted to reassure Robbie that "fff" means "foarte, foarte, foarte" (very, very, very) - an approximate translation:



> Hi5 works really bad. I don't know what's wrong with it. It doesn't let you do anything. [It's been like that] for almost two weeks now. Let's hope it'll get better.
> 
> Eh, we'll talk later.
> 
> I'll go eat now, I just came home from school... well, I mean we got away at three o'clock, but I've been strolling through town.
> 
> Kisses
> 
> You beautiful girl.


That's about it.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Trisia said:


> Eh?
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't speak Italian.
> 
> Just wanted to reassure Robbie that "fff" means "foarte, foarte, foarte" (very, very, very) - an approximate translation:
> 
> That's about it.


 
God!  I promise never to try and translate a Hi5 message again! Apparently it's not my cup of tea. 

Thanks Trisia, I finally know what "fff" means (was actually going to ask about that). 

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

Are you accusing me of speaking Hi5 Romanian? 

I hope this isn't too off-topic, but it's supposed to be "f.f.f." and it comes from those cute little love/hate/plain chatty messages our parents would send during classes (in primary or secondary school), marked "f.f.f. urgent."


----------



## mikasa_90

Yea i Knew that ''FFF'' means foarte ''very^3'' and in italian is molto.


----------

